# Home-Server extrem Sparsam!



## Astrong (24. Juli 2013)

Servus,

zuerst wollte ich ein NAS, aber nun muss ich wohl scheinbar doch auf ein CPU/Motherboard-Setup zurückgreifen.

Folgendes möchte ich gerne haben:

CPU/Mainboard
2x HDD welche dann im RAID1 trotzdem auf gut 120mbyte/s Lesen kommen übers Netzwerk. (dacht hier evtl. an 2,5" 5400)
Gigabit-Interface

und das alles Zusammen sollte wirklich nicht mehr als 15 Watt (idle) brauchen!
Beim Gehäuse bin ich flexibel und habe gehört, dass diverse PSUs ganz gut sein sollen was effizienz angeht.

Bei der CPU dacht ich an einen Atom, aber diese schwanken bei TDP zwischen 4 -15 Watt, wobei die neueren irgendwie mehr brauchen als die alten. (Siehe Atom 230 & Atom D525...)
Bei den Platten habe ich von Research den Tipp auf so eine Platte diese Platte bekommen.
Beim Gehäuse & Netzteil habe ich noch nicht weiter geschaut.

Und das ganze sollte dann im "günstigen" Rahmen liegen.
Dachte so an 250-300€.

Mir ist der Stromverbrauch wichtiger als irgendwelche Performance (ausnahme Platten-Leserate)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Juli 2013)

Hier mal mein 200€ vorschlag, der ~10 watt unter last braucht:

http://www.exp-tech.de/Mainboards/A....html?XTCsid=9589d55d3d0834f8023dfaedfd5d8884 75€

http://www.exp-tech.de/Zubehoer/Sonstige-101/Kuehlkoerper-Kit-fuer-Cubieboard.html 7€

http://www.exp-tech.de/Zubehoer/Gehaeuse/Cubieboard-Gehaeuse.html 8€

http://geizhals.de/seagate-barracuda-7200-14-3000gb-st3000dm001-a686485.html 97€

http://geizhals.de/digitus-da-70211-a303922.html 7,50€

http://www.exp-tech.de/Shields/USB-WiFi--802-11b-g-n--Module--For-Raspberry-Pi-and-more.html 6,50€


Sehr sparsam, leise und die hdd erreicht fast 150 mbyt/sek lesen/schreiben


----------



## Kotor (24. Juli 2013)

Hi,

hier gibts ebenfalls Möglichkeiten  XPC-Shop
Jedoch sicher mit mehr Leistungsaufnahme !

Ich denke in Richtung ...
Eventuell der PC der direkt an den TV angeschlossen ist und trotzdem Server mit Raid im Netzwerk spielt.
XBMC unter Windows oder Linux wäre dann ebenfalls ein Stichwort, um das auf den Platten gleich abzuspielen, verwalten und freizugeben.


----------



## Astrong (25. Juli 2013)

danke schonmal, aber ich glaube ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt... die 120mbyte/sek sollen übers netzwerk laufen^^... mir bringt es fast nicht wenn intern 150mbyte/s geschafft werden aber übers netzwerk schlappe 12mb..

 und ich brauch zwei Platten wegen Datensicherheit.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Juli 2013)

Astrong schrieb:


> und ich brauch zwei Platten wegen Datensicherheit.



Da solltest du lieber eine externe platte nehmen, als backup


----------



## DOcean (25. Juli 2013)

das cubieboard passt leider nur von der Stromaufnahme her, es hat nichtmal GigabitLAN, geschweige denn könnte das überhaupt an der LAN Schnittstelle liefern...

Backups immer auf externe Platten! Raid bringt nur bei einem HW Defekt einer Platte einen Vorteil, bei Virus, versentlichem Löschen und so weiter bringt das nix

Du wirst eher in die 30W Region müssen, schau dir mal die Zusammenstellung in meiner Sig an, die kommt dahin... vlt sogar noch weniger wenn du kein ION Board nimmst...
(Das System selbst läuft inzwischen mit einem i3-2irgendwas)


----------



## Research (25. Juli 2013)

Zumal das Qubiboard nur 1x SATA hat.



> 100M Ethernet
> 4Gb Nand Flash
> 2 USB Host, 1 micro SD slot, 1 SATA, 1 ir
> 96 extend pin including I2C, SPI, RGB/LVDS, CSI/TS, FM-IN, ADC, CVBS, VGA, SPDIF-OUT, R-TP..



BTW: Mehr als 125MByte/s wirst du aus Gigabit nicht rausbekommen. Eher 100.


----------



## Astrong (25. Juli 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Zumal das Qubiboard nur 1x SATA hat.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Mehr als 125MByte/s wirst du aus Gigabit nicht rausbekommen. Eher 100.



ja das stimmt schon, aber ich möcht den flaschenhals beim ethernet haben und nicht bei den platten, aber RAID1 sollte 125 schon schaffen  es seiddenn es sind uralte sata platten


----------



## Research (25. Juli 2013)

OK, dann 12,5MByte/s, real 10MByte/s dank 100MBit/s.


----------



## xfn42 (25. Juli 2013)

In der Theorie sind 1000mbit 166.666 MB /s
6mbit = 1mb/s


----------



## Research (25. Juli 2013)

Falsch. 8Bit=1Byte.


----------



## Fafafin (25. Juli 2013)

Das Synology DS212+ ab 300,-€ zuzüglich 2 Festplatten kostet halt etwas über 400 €. Ist aber eine solide Sache. Leider deutlich über deinem Budget.


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2013)

Das Synology DiskStation DS212j, Gb LAN liegt richtig(160€).
Sonst: http://geizhals.de/?cmp=582532&cmp=...42993&cmp=942994&cmp=596391&cmp=688561#xf_top


----------

